# Chapman MFA Applicant -- HELP! NEED ADVICE!



## hang_a_shaka (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi guys. 

I know that my concern here is obsessive and neurotic, but I wanted to get some advice and/or comments about my dilemma anyway. 

So I applied to Chapman's Conservatory of Motion Pictures for next fall, and I've received notification that I'm a finalist. 

Now I have to set up an interview and, in the meantime, send them my "best" narrative work. Here's what I'm wondering: how important is it that I go in person? I live in Oregon and my parents have offered to actually pay for my flight down to LA so that I can go in person, but before I take advantage of their offer, I'd like to get some feedback from you guys as to how important you think this really is. 

As an option, I can just do the interview by phone, and it seems to me that a lot of people will be choosing this option as not everyone lives in Southern California. However, because I feel that my portfolio is lacking (I don't really have a 'narrative' piece that I'm proud of), I'm thinking that it might help somewhat to alleviate this fact by going in person and showing that I really am THAT passionate about going to film school. 

I dunno...any thoughts? I'm eager to hear what any of you guys think.


----------

